

Yahoo drops pro gay Dilbert comic  - awjr
http://news.yahoo.com/comics/dilbert-slideshow/

======
awjr
See 7th of Feb comic vs the one here
[http://www.dilbert.com/strips/2014-02-07/](http://www.dilbert.com/strips/2014-02-07/)

------
zokier
Here is the one Yahoo is publishing for today from Dilbert.com:
[http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-01-28/](http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-01-28/)

Interesting to note that the between the panels info has been updated (and
contains the todays date-code). So I'd think this might be done in
collaboration with Adams.

Speculating further, the "great idea" might refer to this comic shuffle.

------
RexRollman
I have to say that this doesn't make sense to me. Yahoo, despite all its
issues, strikes me as progressive.

I wonder if this is some kind of mix-up? Maybe two strips were released and in
some automated fashion, the non-pro gay one was chosen?

~~~
awjr
I have to agree it seems a bit odd, however there may be some syndication meta
data that is sent from dilbert.com that includes the topic of the strip. Again
it seems odd.

Of note I find the style of the comic up on Yahoo to be 'old'.

------
matthewmacleod
This is fascinating. The strip has clearly been edited to insert today's date,
but the strip itself is from maybe 1996? Can't quite read the copyright.

This is probably a syndication issue rather than something Yahoo is
responsible for, but it's pretty interesting nonetheless.

------
fallinghawks
I'm wondering if Scott Adams generally provides an alternate for when he draws
a strip that might be considered "adult themed." I wouldn't think that Adams
or Yahoo would be anti gay but, well, sales are sales, and Yahoo might want to
avoid potential controversy.

------
StavrosK
It doesn't make sense that they'd just drop a comic and substitute it for
another. Maybe Adams released one, Yahoo caught it and then he changed it for
another, with Yahoo's scraper already having updated?

------
dcporter
Someone seems to have fixed this. The pro-gay strip is up on the above link
now.

------
Grue3
It probably depends on a syndicate. Different sites often show different
comics because they license them from different sources. It's not Yahoo's
fault.

------
BruceIV
There's always the possibility that this is mostly Scott Adams trolling. He
does do that sometimes.

